# NEW SHIPMENT OF CORALS & FISH READY FOR SALE THIS SAT. 10am FEB 1, STILL $40 READ



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a new shipment of fish and corals ready for sale this Saturday Febuary 1st., at 10 am.

Lots to choose from,

Still most corals are $40, but some will be a bit higher because they charge us more for them.

We'll post pictures after the order arrives.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll be there as usual, with donuts!!!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I'll be there as usual, with donuts!!!


Okay then we would probably be formally introduced.

Ed


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome Ed! I'll be the very handsome mexican-american guy!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Awesome Ed! I'll be the very handsome mexican-american guy!


I saw you sometime ago with your cute baby girl at NAFB and you're the one with eye glasses if I remember.I'll see you there tomorrow bud.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is the fish list.

Common Name	Scientific Name
Orange-Finned Clownfish	Amphiprion chrysopterus
Percula Clownfish	Amphiprion percula(Papua New Guinea
False Skunk-Striped Clownfish	Amphiprion perideraion
Blue-Green Chromis	Chromis viridis
Red Ocellated Damsel	Pomacentrus spp
Allen's Damsel	Pomacentrus alleni
Goldbelly Damsel	Pomacentrus auriventris/P.coelistis
Speckled Damsel	Pomacentrus bankanensis
Neon Damsel	Pomacentrus coelestis (True)
Molucca Damsel	Pomacentrus moluccensis
Blue-striped Red Damsel Juvenile	Neoglyphidodon crossi (j)
Blue-streak Damsel Juvenile	Neoglyphidodon oxyodon (j)
Yellow-flank Damsel	Amblyglyphidodon flavilatus
Bluedevil Damsel Female	Chrysiptera cyanea (xf)
Blue Yellow Belly Damsel	Chrysiptera hemicyanea
Blacktail Demoiselle	Dascyllus melanurus
Threespot Demoiselle	Dascyllus trimaculatus
Volitan's Lionfish (Black)	Pterois volitans
Coral Hogfish Adult	Bodianus axillaris -
Diana's Hogfish Juvenile	Bodianus diana (j)
Yellow-Tail Wrasse	Anampses meleagrides
Yellow Tail Clown Wrasse Juvenile	Coris gaimard (j)
Golden Wrasse Adult	Halichoeres chrysus -
Checkerboard Wrasse Adult	Halichoeres hortulanus -
Sixstripe Wrasse	Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
Wandering Cleaner Wrasse Adult	Diproctacanthus xanthurus
Blue-Sided Fairywrasse Male	Cirrhilabrus cyanopleura (m)
Exquisite Fairywrasse Male	Cirrhilabrus cf. exquisitus (m)
Celebes Lubbock'S Fairywrasse	Cirrhilabrus lubbocki (Celebes)
Lubbock'S Fairywrasse	Cirrhilabrus lubbocki
Temminck's Fairywrasse	Cirrhilabrus cf. temmincki
Filament Flasherwrasse Male	Paracheilinus filamentosus (m)
Flavianalis Flasherwrasse Female	Paracheilinus flavianalis (xf)
Eightlinefin Flasherwrasse	Paracheilinus mccoskeri
Sixbar Wrasse Male	Thalassoma hardwicke (m)
Bird Wrasse Female	Gomphasus varius (xf)
Ataenia Pigmywrasse Male	Pseudocheilinops ataenia (m)
Powderblue Surgeonfish	Acanthurus leucosternon(Indian Ocea
Andaman Rabbitfish	Siganus (Lo) magnifica
Double-Barred Rabbitfish	Siganus virgatus
Foxface Rabbitfish	Siganus (Lo) vulpinus
Redtooth Triggerfish	Odonus niger
Jawelled Blenny	Salarias fasciatus
Segmented Blenny	Salarias segmentatus
Yellow Tail Poison-fang Blenny	Meiacanthus atrodorsalis
Diagonal Bar Prawngoby	Amblyeleotris diagonalis
Orange-Spotted Prawngoby	Amblyeleotris guttata
Psychedelic Dragonet	Synchiropus picturatus
Mandarin Dragonet Male	Synchiropus splendidus
Magnifica Firefish	Nemateleotris magnifica
Peach Anthias Male	Pseudanthias dispar (m)
Red saddled Anthias	Pseudanthias flavoguttatus
Stocky Anthias Male	Pseudanthias hypselosoma (m)
Squarespot Anthias Female	Pseudanthias pleurotaenia (xf)
Lyretail Anthias Female	Pseudanthias squamipinnis (xf)
Lyretail Anthias Male	Pseudanthias squamipinnis (m)
Cherry Spotted Dottyback	Pseudochromis spp
Royal Dottyback	Pseudochromis paccagnellae
Silver Mono Scat (brackish water)	Monodactylus argenteus
Banggai Cardinalfish	Pterapogon kauderni
Pajama Cardinalfish	Sphaeramia nematoptera
Painted Sweetlips Juvenile	Plectorhinchus pictus (j)
Treadfin Hawkfish	Cirrhitichthys aprinus
Harlequin shrimp	Hymenocera elegans(picta)
Coloured mantis shrimp	Odontodactylus scyllarus
Anemone shrimp	Periclimenes spp
Banded boxer shrimp	Stenopus hispidus
Yellow body boxer shrimp	Stenopus zanzibaricus
Common coral snapping shrimp	Synalpheus charon
Sexy shrimp	Thor amboinensis
Daum's reef lobster	Enoplometopus daumi
White leg hermit crab	Calcinus laevimanus
Histrio grazer	Trochus histrio
Dark red long starfish	Echinaster luzonicus
Orange eye long spine sea urchin	Diadema setosum
Zebra sea urchin (Long spine)	Echinotrix calamaris
Fruit sea urchin (Short-spine)	Mespilia globulus
Multicolor sea urchin (Short-spine)	Tripneustes gratilla
Green sea urchin (Short-spine)	Anthocidaris crissipinina
Common black back cucumber	Holothuria atra


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

pics? pics? pics? lol


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR PHOTOS

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Some very nice acros and pectinias in this shipment......


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice shipment , damm i missed


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*We still have a good selection of fish and corals in stock, from yesterdays shipment.*


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

there are some pretty sick looking brains and tooth corals. they are huge BRIGHTLY coloured and VERY reasonably priced. pics do not show the real colour you see (you need things like a DSLR and colour temp correction for that). best price of flame angels anywhere ($40). And pretty colourful little damsels - black spot red damsel and red honey damsels - had to get some.


----------

